# How to tell if have hens or roos?



## thebaker (May 4, 2013)

I purchase 5 chicks a few weeks ago an their doing some growing. Is there anyway I can tell now which is hens or roosters? 

Breed is Cuckoo Mara!!!

Sorry not around much but busy taking care of home stuff an now working on garden stuff plus more.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Once the chicks get a little older ( heck or even now) the males will have a larger comb and it will turn pink, while the girls comb will stay fleshy color.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Cuckoo typically makes are lighter in color and females are darker.


----------



## thebaker (May 4, 2013)

Here is a photo of my bigger chicks.. Sure hope got some hens in this bunch.. 
















Love my birds.. Going to get more of these types soon I hope.


----------

